# My wedding was amazing!!!



## AB (Sep 12, 2004)

So, I got married last week. I was going to post before now, but I've been sooo busy. I won't lie. I was extremely nervous of how the wedding was going to go. The night before, I decided that I would go to the wedding place, so I wouldn't have to put up with the stress of the day of madness. So, my mom and I went. I listened to Session 1 for the night before to help me relax myself. I thought I was actually going to sleep the night before, but that only lasted a couple of hours. The rest of the night, I was up, with my heart racing as if I was running a sprint race. However, over the course of the morning, I started relaxing. I did take a half a tablet of Klonopin to calm me down, and a couple of Immodium as a just in case. Turns out I didn't need them.Up until I got up to the Altar (well, actually, I'm Jewish. For us, it's called a Hupah.), I was so nervous that I couldn't feel my hands. But, the second my husband to be took my hand and brought me under the covering of the Hupah, I calmed down. I was smiling so much during the ceremony, I thought it would be permenantly stuck to my face. Well, for the rest of the night, it was. It was such a great and amazing party, I actually want to do it all over again!!! I just wanted to update that for you, and let you know that every-one's support and Mike's tapes really helped me. I don't think I could have gotten through it w/o all of your love and support. Thank you so much!!!





















AB


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

awww, I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Oh AB - this is marvelous! Thanks so much for sharing! (((HUGS!!!))) and...Mazeltov!!! (I am 1/2 Jewish!) I will let Mike know this too - he will be so happy to hear this!Best wishes for a great life together!


----------



## AB (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks everybody. I can't tell y'all how much your kind words and support means to me. Please, let Mike know how thankful I am to him. I also wanted to know something. Now, that the wedding is over, does he have any suggestions for just sort of an upkeep regiment with the tapes. You know, to keep things fresh in my head. Should I be listening to the tapes or my favorites session(s) once a wk or something like that? Thanks so much!!! Btw, Marilyn, that's so cool, and thanks for the Mazal Tov!!!AB


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you for the kind words! Mike will be so pleased to hear this! On p. 10 of the booklet, it mentions a bit about listening once the program has been completed. It isn't necessary to keep listening, as the sessions were designed to keep working even after the completion of the 100 days. But, if you want to listen for your own comfort and well-being (I did!) then you can listen to your favorites as desired - once a week is fine - or once a day is fine - whatever you feel is best for you. But it is good to give yourself a bit of a resting period too from time to time, and take some days off here and there if you wish to listen every day.All the best to you!Shalom!







xx


----------



## 18951 (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks, CookiesforMarilyn, u actually answered a question I had, about the listening of the tapes after the completed sessions. I also wanted to explain that when I replyed to the do u ever forget: I was not cutting down the tapes at all, I do believe that they have helped tremendously, I just could not see because I had not dealt with the issues I did have control over. My anxiety came out of the blue, but being in a sressful marriage where we had grown apart over the yrs, and could not communicate because of the fighting, I had remained to keep the peace and hold it all in, the anxiety and stress was choking the life from me, when I left the situation, I could see that alot was stress related, and I just had to deal with it, and stop sweeping it under the carpet, thinking it would go away. Thanks for letting me get this off my chest, and God Bless u for your wise and kind words, Sincerly, Laura


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Laura,No problem at all - this is real life stuff - there is nothing cut and dried with the journey to healing. I too know where you are coming from - my IBS started early on in my marriage, and when I first did the hypno program, we were separated a year or so - after 17 years of trying to keep the peace, and squelching down my own self, it took its toll. I still have issues, it is a long long process to come back. I never made the connection of IBS to my situation, but it certainly was a big contributor to it.Glad you are on your way to healing in all areas. We are all here to share and support because others without IBS just don't understand sometimes what a big part of our lives it takes up - so get anything off your chest that is needed - we are all "ears" so to speak and here to "listen." Take care of yourself now, and know that you can be better and that you deserve to have a happy life once again.((((HUGS)))) to you.


----------



## AB (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey Marilyn, I'm in an SOS May-day situation over here. There are a couple of things I need some advice on. Number one is myself. Things have gone from bad to worse over the past few weaks. After a bad meal and some diharrea, I've had it about 3-4 times a weak over the past few weaks. And, it's getting worse. I feel those negative thoughts creeping back in, saying that you can't go out anymore because you can't control this. What should I do?!?!? I've also seen that my left side of my stomach is a little swollen. I don't know what this means. I've tried to make an appt with my dr, but he doesn't have anything available for THREE months! Should I start listening to Mike's tapes from the beginning again? I need some advice, please!!Next, my mom has IBS-C. She's had it since she was a little kid. She been diagnosed with this and lazy bowels. I told her about Mike's tapes, and she was very interested in getting more information on it. For instance, what are the statistics for Mike's tapes on people with IBS-C. I wanted to get it for her for a present, but she doesn't want to start it unless she knows all the information she can. Thanks. I look forward to hearing from you. Thanks sooo much!! I know I might only come when I have problems or need advice, but I love that I have a place to come to and know that you're there when I need it.-AB


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi AB - Oh dear! Sorry this is happening to you. There is really no way to advise you from the BB as to what is going on for sure - you do need to see the doctor - 3 months is not an option - if your symptoms are caused by food poisoning, or if you have an infection, etc. you should be seen ASAP. If, after you have seen the doc, and s/he says nothing else is going on, then what could have most likely happened is that the old thought patterns were triggered by the episode and are reinforcing themselves.You should listen to session 2 and 3 as desired - you certainly can repeat the entire program if you wish - I did that - but 2 and 3 may be what is needed for now.Also, as part of your purchase price of the program, you can sumbit your situation to the contact page of the ibscds.com site, and Mike or his staff can help you as well- but I am just concerned by the swelling - could be nothing, but if the recent increase of D and this came together, then you need to rule anything else out. If one doc won't see you, demand another - especially if you are getting worse. Your physician is your best source for this. It may be IBS coming back with a vengence, but you just don't want to take the chance of missing treatment if you need it.That being said, it certainly can be the mind-armies thing - look at the FAQ compilation thread for info on that... http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72210261/m/76210974For your mom - here is the constipation thread - I decided to feature it at the top part of this forum, since so many folks have asked this before, and it has folks who used the program for C:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72210261/m/26310084An excerpt:If you visit the http://www.ibscds.com site, and look at the program page: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/audio-program.html - it will show you the charts with Constipation listed and the success rate there.========Hope this helps a bit - let us know how it goes, and if you can get into the docs - in the meantime, do listen to the sessions or relisten to the program - it certainly won't hurt, and it will help you cope while you are waiting to get in to see the doc.Good luck and good thoughts your way... xx~ Marilyn


----------



## AB (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey, For some reason, I just lost what I was writing. I just came back from my general dr. I've been feeling sick these past few days, throat and ear aches. Turns out that I have an upper respitory infection and virus. I also told him about my stomach problems. He checked it and said that it wasn't swollen and there wasn't anything physically wrong there. He said it was probably a result of the virus. When I told him about the problem getting an appt with my GI, and if he could help me get in sooner, he said that he didn't see any reason for it. There's no emergency.So, now that there's nothing pyshically wrong with me, I think it's the mind-armies coming to haunt me after I had a bad reaction after one meal didn't agree with me. I'm going to read the thread again. I've read it a couple of times before, but now I'll reall pay a lot of attention to it. And, I'll take your advice Mar, and start listening to those couple of sessions. If it doesn't improve within the next couple of weaks, I think I'll start over again. Or, maybe Mike has a better suggestion? Thanks for all your help.-AB


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi AB,Glad you are on the mend physically and you got in to see the doc. In the past, Mike has advised just what you are planning to do - just listen to those 2 sessions as needed to get yourself back on track. And then in 2 - 3 weeks, it you are not seeing the improvement you need, then just start at the beginning again. There have been a few who have done this and then were finding they were much better - and even continued to improve once they completed the program again. I think you just happened to have that virus which triggered the old patterns and you need a battery recharge, as Mike calls it!Hope you are doing better soon. Take good care.~ Marilyn


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

Just starting the tapes. I'd like to listen to my first day again, since I missed just about all of it after 10 minutes and passing out. AB, I'm also getting married, a year from now. I left almost 2 years to plan. I mentioned to the woman I see for counseling that my anxiety tends to build and lead to an episode of D. She said "Oh oh, I just flashed to your wedding with all a whole year to 'build'". So I'm hoping that the stress of planning doesn't ruin the day. I really want it to be a big party & lots of fun. Good luck with your recent belly stuff. I thought it was cute that Mike talks about our "tummy" in the tapes. I did hear that part, the beginning was very relaxing.


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Congratulations to AB and M&M_Marilyn. I am also getting married next year and my IBS is also made worse by stress.... really hoping that the tapes help with this.... I know planning a wedding should be fun but I already feel slightly frazzled by it all....


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

Exactly. If I didn't have to plan anything, I think it would be so much fun. I know the important thing is sharing the rest of our lives together, but we've lived together 3 years now. My top 3 things for a fun wedding are 1. Family 2. Dance Floor, 3. Bottled Beer. And I only put family first because I felt guilty, but family is a given. This is my dress, http://www.davidsbridal.com/bridal_gowns_d...78&prodgroup=92 , only I got mine in white. I don't like the bony model, but I love the dress. I got on huge sale since white is discontinued. So exciting. I wish IBS only happened when we were upset. It's too bad it also likes to spoil excitement. The tapes are putting me to sleep, but I like them. I keep wondering how in the world this is going to work, and will I ever get into a car and just be excited about where I'm going, but we'll see. Today is day 2.


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

What a gorgeous dress (and a fantastic web-site! - it ahs given me lots of ideas even though I am in the UK and can not buy from there! Love what you say about the bottled beer (!) - sounds like my kind of celebration! I have been with my fiance for 5 and a half years so I guess my family expected it to happen. Have I will need immodium by the lorry load leading up to the event although I am really looking forward to it. Hope you are enjoying the tapes...


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks, David's Bridal is nice. They are all over the US & they pair you with someone who is your own personal woman. You have to make an appointment so they can pay attention to you, it's so busy. My lady was great, she listened to what I said I liked, then just went and grabbed four dresses that all looked great on me. The ones I picked were not as great. The tapes are good. I feel like night time is just wonderful, though I can usually fall asleep, the tapes just knock me out. I'm still freaking out about driving with people in the car during the day, but I have only just gotten past week 1. I'm hoping for good things.


----------

